# Christmas Dinner In A Can!



## fmdog44 (Dec 16, 2019)

Believe it or not, GAME, a well-known tech retrailer in the UK, has been making the Christmas dinner in a can since 2013. The idea was that instead of spending time with actual people eating their Christmas dinner, some gamers just wanted to eat in a hurry and get back to playing as quickly as possible.









The original “Christmas Tinner” (pictured above) contained 9 seperate courses, all stacked in layers to optimize the order of consumption. Here’s a review of the original can: 
_I saw this on geeksaresexy.net  If you want to see the review!_


----------



## toffee (Dec 17, 2019)

seen it all now lol ...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2019)

Edited...ooops, read it wrong.... lol


https://www.game.co.uk/en/the-game-christmas-tinner-2704307


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 17, 2019)

Ick


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 17, 2019)

Sounds like the (alleged) origin of the sandwich.  It is said that John Montagu , 4th. Earl of Sandwich, would order pieces of meat between slices of bread, so that he could continue to play cards while eating.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Dec 17, 2019)

Looks like something I'd expect the cats to leave in the litter box.


----------



## Lc jones (Dec 17, 2019)

I’m feeling a bit nauseous, LOL!


----------



## Pinky (Dec 17, 2019)

Thanks - but, No Thanks!


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 17, 2019)

I think it would be a wonderful prank for a mother to bring out one can for each person at the Christmas table. Place one in front of each person then holler I have cooked my last Christmas dinner for you people! Merry Christmas!


----------

